

Replacing WWDC - mh_
http://www.marco.org/2013/04/26/replacing-wwdc

======
bdcravens
Easy fix: Apple should stop announcing new products at WWDC. I doubt they
will; WWDC is as much about a stock price bump as a conference for developers.
Still, if they could make it unappealing to fanboys, John Gruber, and (insert-
gadget-blog-name-here), it could serve the community.

~~~
supercoder
They've already done this. Two years ago they announced WWDC would become
software focused and that it would be unlikely to have major hardware
announcements.

